# kindergarten_ رياض الاطفال



## كمال عمرالمهندس (10 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء انا مهندس مدني وقد حاولت البحث عن طريق القوقل و****** ومعظم ادوات البحث وحتى حاولت ان ابحث في ياهو البريطاني وغيرهم عن رسوم معمارية لرياض الاطفال والصورة الوحيدة كانت في اسرائيل (فلسطين المحتلة) تصوروا؟ والاخرى في الهند ؟ 
الرجاء من كانت عنده رسوم او معلومات عن مواقع تفيد الا يبخل بها. فانا املك قطعة ارض حوالي 630 م مربع واريد تصميم روضة اطفال عليها واريد بعض الاقتراحات


----------



## كمال عمرالمهندس (10 يناير 2008)

سبحان الله ولا رد واحد ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كمال عمرالمهندس (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا على ردودكم .... بعد بحث شديد وجدت هذا السايت
http://www.designshare.com
وكان مفيد جدا وبه كثير من النمازج التي اخذت جوائز ولكم الشكر


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (11 يناير 2008)

تكرم عينك :
5-1-1 اشتراطات الموقع للأراضي الغير مخصصة مرفق تعليمي: 




5-1-1-1	A.	يجب أن يكون الموقع على شارعين أحدهما تجاري لا يقل عرضه عن 20 متراً إذا كان تجاريا أو 25 إذا كان سكنياً. 
B.	في حال أن الموقع لا يقع على شارع تجاري فيتم عمل إرتدادات للمبني جهة الجوار السكني بما لا يقل عن 6.0 متر ( يبقى السور على حد الملكية) يتم إستغلاله كشريحة خضراء أو توسعته ليستغل كشارع. 
5-1-1-2	يجب أن يكون الموقع بعيداً عن تقاطعات الشوارع التجارية الرئيسية بمسافة لا تقل عن 50 م .
5-1-1-3	يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين الموقع وأقرب محطة وقود عن 20 م .
5-1-1-4	يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين الموقع ومحلات بيع الغاز عن 50 م .
5-1-1-5	يجب أخذ موافقة الجهة التعليمية و الإدارة المختصة بالأمانة على الموقع المراد إقامة المشروع عليه . 
5-1-1-6	يجب أن لا تقل مساحة الأرض للمنشأة التعليمية عن الآتي:
1.	رياض الأطفال 900م . 
2.	المدارس الابتدائية 2500م2 . 
3.	المدارس المتوسطة 3500م2 . 
4.	المدارس الثانوية 5000م2 . 
5.	مجمع مدارس (رياض الأطفال – ابتدائي – متوسط – ثانوي) 7500 م2. 
5-1-1-7	يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين مرفق تعليمي قائم وآخر في نفس المرحلة الدراسية عن الآتي:
1.	300 متر لمدارس رياض الأطفال ودور الحضانة. 
2.	500 متر للمدارس الابتدائية. 
3.	1000 متر للمدارس المتوسطة. 
4.	2000 متر للمدارس الثانوية. 
5-1-1-8	يجب توفير مواقف سيارات طبقا لما ورد بالمادة 21 من وثيقة أنظمة وضوابط البناء المعتمدة للمخطط المحلي.


5-1-2 اشتراطات تغيير استعمال المنشآت القائمة إلى مرافق تعليمية: 

يسمح بتغيير استعمال المنشآت القائمة إلى مدارس أهلية طبقاً للمتطلبات الآتية: 
5-1-2-1	1.	يجب أن يكون المبنى القائم مطلاً على شارعين أحدهما تجاري لا يقل عرضه عن 20 متراً إذا كان تجاريا أو 25 إذا كان سكنياً. 
2.	أخذ موافقة المجاورين الملاصقين على تحويل المبنى القائم إلى منشأة تعليمية . أو توفير إرتدادات للمباني جهة الجوار السكني بما لا يقل عن 6.0 متر ( يبقى السور على حد الملكية) يتم إستغلاله كشريحة خضراء أو توسعته ليستغل كشارع. 
5-1-2-2	يجب أن يكون المبنى القائم مطابقاً لأنظمة البناء المعتمدة ولتعليمات الأمن والسلامة. 
5-1-2-3	يجب أن يكون المبنى القائم بعيداً عن تقاطعات الطرق التجارية الرئيسية بمسافة لا تقل عن 50م. 
5-1-2-4	يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين المبنى القائم وأقرب محطة وقود عن 20 متراً. 
5-1-2-5	يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين المبنى وبين أقرب محل غاز عن 50 متراً. 
5-1-2-6	يجب أخذ موافقة الجهة التعليمية والجهة المختصة بالآمانة على تحويل المبنى لقائم إلى منشأة تعليمية. 
5-1-2-7	يجب توفير مواقف سيارات طبقا لما ورد بالمادة 21 من وثيقة أنظمة وضوابط البناء المعتمدة للمخطط المحلي. 
5-1-2-8	يجب أن لا تقل مساحة أرض المبنى القائم عن المساحـات المحددة في البند (5-1-1-6). 
5-1-2-9	يجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين أقرب منشأة تعليمية قائمة والمبنى القائـم المـراد تحويله إلى المدرسة عن المسافات المحددة في البند (5-1-1-7). 
5-1-2-10	يجب إرفاق مخططات هندسية متكاملة (من واقع الطبيعية) للمبنى القائم المراد تحويله إلى مرفق تعليمي معتمدة من مكتب استشاري هندسي، وشهادة تفيد سلامة المبنى إنشائياً لهذا الاستخدام. 


5-1-3 اشتراطات البناء على الأراضي المخصصة مرافق تعليمية: 

5-1-3-1	يسمح بإقامة المدارس و رياض الأطفال الأهلية على الأراضي المخصصة مرفق تعليمي حسب المخطط المعتمد بعد أخذ موافقة الجهـات المختصـة على الموقع حسـب الأنظمة والتعليمات. 
5-1-3-2	الالتزام بأنظمة البناء المعتمدة في المنطقة. 
5-1-3-3	يجب تقديم المخططات الابتدائية للجهات التعليمية لأخذ موافقتهم عليها ثم تقديمها للبلدية ، وإعداد الرسومات التنفيذية بعد اعتمادها من البلدية أو الإدارة المختصة. 
5-1-3-4	يجب توفير مواقف سيارات طبقا لما ورد بالمادة 21 من وثيقة أنظمة وضوابط البناء المعتمدة للمخطط المحلي. 

5-1-4 اشتراطات التخطيط و البناء للمدارس: 

5-1-4-1	بالنسبة للأراضي المعتمدة كمرفق تعليمي حسب المخطط يسمح بالارتفاع أرضي + دورين. 
5-1-4-2	للأراضي الفضاء غير المخصصة مرفق تعليمي يسمح بالارتفاع والارتداد حسب نظام البناء المسموح به في المنطقـة بحيث لا يزيد الارتفـاع عن المسموح به في البند (5-1-4-1). 
5-1-4-3	يجب إقامة سور يحيط بالمنشأة بارتفاع لا يقل عن 3 متر لمدارس البنين و لا يقل عن 6 متر لمدارس البنات، وتستقطع منطقة مواقف السيارات دون تسوير. 
5-1-4-4	يسمح بعمل قبو ويخصص للمعامل والنشاطات التعليمية أو مواقف السيارات.
5-1-4-5	يسمح بعمل غرف للمستخـدمين (الحارس) بنسبة لا تزيد عـن 3% مـن مساحة الأرض بحد أقصى 100م2 . 
5-1-4-6	بالنسبة للمظلات يمكن تغطية الملاعب أو فناء المدرسة جهة الجار أو جهة الشارع بارتفاع لا يزيد عن ارتفاع السور، أما في الفراغات الداخلية فيكون الارتفاع حسب تعليمات البناء بالمنطقة، مـع مراعـاة ألا تقل المساحـة المكشوفة عن 20% من مساحة الأرض، ويتم تقديم تصميم للمظلات ضمن المخططات المعمارية.
5-1-4-7	يجب توفير دورات مياه للطلاب بمعدل مرحاض و مغسلة لكل فصل دراسي، و توفير مجمعات مياه مبردة للشرب موزعة داخل الأجنحة و في أماكن مظللة من الساحات.
5-1-4-8	يجب توفير دورات مياه للمدرسين و الموظفين بمعدل مرحاض و مغسلة لكل (10) فصول دراسية.
5-1-4-9	يجب أن تتوفر في كافة أجزاء و عناصر المبنى الشروط الصحية التي تحددها وزارة الصحة.
5-1-4-10	يجب توفير التهوية و الإضاءة الطبيعية و التكييف حسب المواصفات القياسية السعودية أو العالمية لجميع عناصر المدرسة.
5-1-4-11	يجب مراعاة اتجاه الإضاءة؛ بحيث تكون على يسار الطالب، و أن لا تكون في الجهة المقابلة للوحة التدريس الأمامية.
5-1-4-12	يجب توفير مخازن و أرفف في الفصول الدراسية و المختبرات بما يتناسب مع عدد الطلاب، و أن يتم تزويد الفصول بالستائر المناسبة.
5-1-4-13	يجب أن تشتمل المدرسة على مكتبة يمكنها أن تستوعب (5%) من طلاب المدرسة في وقت واحد.
5-1-4-14	يجب أن تشتمل المدرسة على مكاتب إدارية و غرف للمدرسين و الإداريين و المشرفين بمساحات تتناسب مع عدد طلاب المدرسة.
5-1-4-15	يجب أن تشتمل المدرسة على المختبرات و غرف الحاسب الآلي و قاعات النشاط بما يتناسب مع عدد الطلاب، و يجب أن تكون المختبرات بعيدة عن الفصول الدراسية بقدر الإمكان.
5-1-4-16	يجب أن تشتمل المدرسة على مقصف واحد على الأقل يكون مطابقاً للاشتراطات الصحية الخاصة بذلك.
5-1-4-17	يجب أن تشتمل المدرسة على عيادة صحية تتكون على الأقل من غرفة لطبيب المدرسة و أخرى للممرضة، و ملحق بهما غرفة فحص و دورة مياه منفصلة.
5-1-4-18	يجب توفير ساحة للطلاب بمساحة لا تقل عن ضعف المساحة المخصصة للفصول الدراسية.
5-1-4-19	يجب أن تشتمل المدرسة على ملاعب رياضية تناسب المرحلة العمرية للطلاب.
5-1-4-20	يجب تزويد جميع المختبرات بمراوح قوية لشفط الهواء، و غرف غاز لإجراء التجارب الكيميائية.


5-1-5 اشتراطات التخطيط و البناء لرياض الأطفال: 

5-1-5-1	يجب أن يتم تصميم و بناء رياض الأطفال طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية السعودية أو العالمية المعتمدة. 
5-1-5-2	يجب توفير دورات مياه للأطفال بمعدل مرحاض واحد و مغسلة لكل فصل دراسي، و يجب توفير مجمعات مياه مبردة للشرب موزعة داخل الأجنحة و في أماكن مظللة من الساحات، و يجب أن تكون الأجهزة الصحية بالقياسات المناسبة للأطفال
5-1-5-3	يجب توفير دورات مياه للمدرسين و الموظفين بمعدل مرحاض و مغسلة لكل (10) فصول دراسية.
5-1-5-4	يجب توفير التهوية و الإضاءة الطبيعية و التكييف حسب المواصفات القياسية، مع تزويد جميع الشبابيك بالستائر المناسبة.
5-1-5-5	يجب عدم استعمال مناسيب مختلفة فـي التصميم ، وتكون ذات منسوب واحد، و أي دور علوي يستخدم للإدارة و ليس لاستخدام الأطفال. 
5-1-5-6	يجب أن تشتمل الروضة على مقصف واحد على الأقل يكون مطابقاً للاشتراطات الصحية الخاصة بذلك.
5-1-5-7	يجب أن تشتمل الروضة على مكاتب إدارية، و غرف للمدرسين و الإداريين و المشرفين، بمساحات تتناسب مع عدد أطفال الروضة.
5-1-5-8	يجب أن تشتمل الروضة على عيادة صحية تتكون على الأقل من غرفة لطبيب المدرسة و أخرى للممرضة، و ملحق بهما غرفة فحص و دورة مياه منفصلة.
5-1-5-9	يجب توفير ساحة للألعاب بمساحة لا تقل عن ضعف المساحة المخصصة للفصول الدراسية، على أن يتم تخصيص جزء منها لزراعة الشجيرات و الأزهار و وضع الألعاب المناسبة للأطفال على أن يتم فحص و صيانة هذه الألعاب بشكل دوري.
5-1-5-10	يسري على ألعاب الأطفال في الروضة الاشتراطات الخاصة بألعاب الأطفال الواردة في البند (7-3) من هذا الدليل.


5-1-6 اشتراطات السلامة الخاصة بالمدارس و رياض الأطفال: 

5-1-6-1	يجب تركيب شبكة إنذار بالمواقع المهمة مثل مستودع الكتب و المكتبة و المعلمين والمختبرات و المقصف، مع ربطها بلوحة تحك في مكتب المدير أو غرفة الحارث.
5-1-6-2	يجب تركيب شبكة إطفاء مرتبطة بمضخة حريق تعمل أتوماتيكياً بالكهرباء و الديزل معاً بقوة 7 بار و تصريف 250 جالون / الدقيقة.
5-1-6-3	يجب توفير مخارج طوارئ حسب المواصفات المطلوبة، على ألا يقل عرض المخرج عن (1.52) متر، و أن لا يكون المخرج حلزوني الشكل مع تقديم خرائط هندسية بذلك.
5-1-6-4	يجب تركيب لوحات إرشادية تدل على مخارج الطوارئ توضع في الممرات.
5-1-6-5	يجب تركيب كشافات إضاءة الطوارئ.
5-1-6-6	يجب التأكد من سلامة التمديدات الكهربائية و وضعها داخل مواسير عازلة.
5-1-6-7	يجب تركيب أجراس إنذار للحريق في جميع أرجاء المبنى.
5-1-6-8	بالنسبة للمدارس الأهلية الت ي يوجد بها مسبح، فيجب اتخاذ الآتي:
1.	وضع حاجز حوا المسبح بارتفاع (1.5) متر. 
2.	تأمين أطواق نجاة + منقذ له خبرة كافية في عمليات الإنقاذ في المسابح. 
5-1-6-9	تأمين طفايات حريق في الممرات من نوع البودرة + ثاني أكسيد الكربون.
5-1-6-10	يجب أن لا تستخدم المباني الجاهزة و الأسقف الحديدية للفصول.
5-1-6-11	يجب توفير عقد صيانة لأجهزة الإطفاء و السلامة.
5-1-6-12	عدادات الكهرباء يجب أن تكون في مكان خارج مدخل المبنى و في منطقة آمنة.


5-1-7 الاشتراطات العامة للسلامة و الوقاية من الحريق: 

يجب الالتزام باشتراطات السلامة و الوقاية من الحريق الصادرة عن المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني، و ما يستجد عليها من تعديلات – ملحق رقم (3). 


5-1-8 الاشتراطات العامة: 

يجب الالتزام بكافة الاشتراطات العامة الواردة في الفصل الثاني من هذا الدليل. 





بعض القواعد لرياض الأطفال:
1: الأخذ بعين الإعتبار مقاست أجسام الأطفال
مثل ( الحمامات ، غرف المشالح ، الكراسي ، الطاولات .......الخ)
2: الأخذ بعين الإعتبار عدم وضع الأدراج التي بالمقاسات الطبيعية ( 2قائمة +1 نائمة=63تقريبا)
وتكون الأدراج مناسبة لخطوات الأطفال ويفضل وضع الرمبات
3: تأمين تهوية وإنارة طبيعية قدر الإمكان
4: في صالات التعليم عدم وضع عوائق داخل القاعات ويفضل ان تكون مناسبة للحركة والجري
مثل( عمود في منتصف القاعة ، كراسي في مناطق الجري.....الخ)
5: تكون كل قاعة تعليمية مصممة حسب العمر الذي سيتم تدريس الطلاب فيها 
مثلا ( قاعة من 3 إلى4 سنوات تصميم خاص بالنسبة للحمامات الكراسي...إلخ)
( قاعة من 5 إلى 6 سنوات أيضا تصميم خاص)
6: وجود ساحات داخلية للعب ( مغطاة ) + ساحات خارجية للعب
7: فصل موزع الإدارة عن موزع القاعات ويربط بينهما برابط ثانوي
8: سهولة انزال الطلاب واصطحابهم من المدخل الرئيسي ( مثل اصطحاب الطلاب وغنزالهم من قبل الآباء أو باصات النقل)
هذه بعض القواعد العامة لتصميم رياض الأطفال
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وهذه كمان معلومات أتصور راح تفيدك :

اليكم شروط ومعايير تصميم ملاعب الاطفال:

المعايير التخطيطية 

هناك اعتقاد خاطئ أنه يجب أن تكون ملاعب الأطفال جزء من حديقة عامة أو منتزه عام ، إلا أنه بالإمكان أن تكون ملاعب الأطفال وحده مستقلة منفصلة عن أي خدمة ترفيهية أخرى . وتعتبر بمثابة حديقة خاصة بالأطفال ، كما أنه بالإمكان أن تكون مجاورة لمدرسة حكومية أو خاصة أو داخل مجمع سكني كبير أو داخل مستشفى أو مجمع تجاري وخلافه ، كما يمكن أن تكون بأحجام مختلفة وفقاً لعدد وجنس وعمر الأطفال المرتادين لها وحجم الأرض المخصصة لذلك والموارد المالية المتاحة وخلافه . 

لقد حددت دراسة بعنوان ( المناطق الترفيهية للأطفال في المملكة العربية السعودية ) بتمويل من مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية المعايير التخطيطية المقترحة لخدمات ملاعب الأطفال العامة على النحو التالي : 

ـ أن تخصص ملاعب الأطفال من سن 4 ـ 12 سنة . 
ـ عند توفير هذه الخدمة يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار الآتي : 
إيجاد طرق ومعابر أمنه لسلامة وصول الأطفال إلى الموقع سواء مشياً أو باستخدام الدراجات . واختيار المواقع القريبة من الأحياء السكنية أو الحدائق العمة الكبرى أو أي مواقع أخرى مناسبة . 
أن يكون موقع الملعب بعيداً عن الحركة المرورية ومسببات الحوادث . 


ج ـ يفضل أن يكون ملعب الأطفال داخل الأحياء السكنية ، كأن يكون داخل حديقة عامة أو بجوار مدرسة أو وحدة مستقلة ( حديقة للأطفال ) ليمكن استخدامه من قبل أكثر عدد ممكن من الأطفال . 

اقترحت الدراسة أن تحتوي المواقع المخصصة للعب الأطفال على أربع مناطق رئيسية هي : 
المنطقة الأولى (400)م2 وتكون مجهزة بألعاب مختلفة وتخدم حوالي 70 طفلاً . 

المنطقة الثانية (4800) م2 ، وتكون مساحة مكشوفة للعب أو الجري التي يشترك فيها أكثر من طفل . 

المنطقة الثالثة (50)م2 وتخصـص للجـلوس والنزهة واللعب الهادئ وتخدم (15) طفلاً . 

المنطقة الرابعة (250)م2 وتحتوي على طرق مرصوفة لسير الدراجات واستخدام العجلات المنزلقة بالإضافة إلى طرق للمشاة . 

هناك مساحة إضافية أخرى يجب أن توفر في ملعب الأطفال وهي : 

مساحة تقارب 100 م2 لمرافقي الأطفال وذلك بغرض المراقبة والملاحظة . 

مساحة تقارب 40 م2 مخصصة للنساء والأمهات ويراعى فيها عامل الخصوصية . 

مساحة تقارب 100م2 أو أكثر وذلك للأعمال التنسيقية لإضفاء الجمال على الموقع . 

كما أشارت الدراسة إلى أن أقل مساحة ممكنة لخدمة طفل واحد في ملاعب الأطفال هي (20) م2 وقد حددت الهيئة الأمريكية الوطنية لخدمات الترفيه المعايير التخطيطية لإنشاء ملاعب الأطفال على النحو التالي : 

1 ـ منطقة لعب للأطفال دون سن السادسة لا تقل عن 1000م2 ( تكون في العادة في المجتمعات السكنية الكبيرة ـ مراكز الترفيه في الأحياء السكنية).

2 ـ منطقة لعب للأطفال المساحة المقترحة 2000م2 لكل 100 طفل . المساحة المثالية 4047م2 فاكثر ( تكون في العادة في ملاعب الأطفال العامة ـ الحدائق العامة الكبيرة ـ ملاعب المدارس ) . 

3 ـ منطقة لعب للأطفال الصغار المساحة المقترحة 6000م2 لكل 100 طفل (ملاعب الأطفال ـ حدائق ومنتزهات الأحياء السكنية والحدائق والمنتزهات العامة ) . 

4 ـ ملاعب رياضية للأطفال الكبار فوق سن 12 سنة المساحة المقترحة 6000م2 لكل 100 طفل ( الحدائق المنتزهات التي تخدم سكان المدن والمنتزهات الكبيرة ) . 

كما يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار النقاط التالية عند اختيار مواقع ملاعب الأطفال : 
أن يكون الموقع مناسباً لهذا الغرض وأن لا يمثل استخدامه خطراً على الأطفال ، وأن لا يكون ملاصقاً للمباني السكنية ، ولا تقل المسافة بين سور الموقع وأي مباني سكنية عن (10م) . 
توفر الخدمات الأساسية بالموقع إن أمكن ( الكهرباء ـ الماء ـ الصرف الصحي ـ دورات المياه ... الخ ) . 
أن تكون التربة مناسبة لتركيب الألعاب والمعدات ولزراعة النباتات بمختلف أنواعها.
وحددت الدراسة مساحة 1200م2 أقل مساحة ممكنة لخدمة 60 طفلاً من الأعمار المختلفة وأوصت بالاهتمام المستمر بأعمال التشغيل والصيانة لملاعب الأطفال ، خاصة الألعاب بمختلف أنواعها ، وتوفير برامج ووسائل ترفيهية متجددة ومشوقة للأطفال . 




2 ـ المعايير التصميمية 



عند تصميم ملاعب الأطفال العامة يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار النقاط التالية : 

أن تتوفر ملاعب الأطفال أينما كان هناك أطفال لإستخدامها . 
التصميم لخدمة الأطفال من عمر 4ـ12 سنة وللجنسيين ذكوراً واناثاً . 
أن تكون هناك طرق ومعابر آمنة للوصول إلى الملاعب من قبل الأطفال ، سواء مشياً على الأقدام أو بإستخدام الدراجات ، واختيار المواقع القريبة من الأحياء السكنية أو الحدائق العامة الكبرى أو أي مواقع أخرى مناسبة . 
أن تعمل مداخل للملاعب بمستوى الشارع أو الطريق الرئيسي المؤدي إليها لتسهل عليه دخول عربات الأطفال الصغيرة وأن تكون الطرق بها مستقيمة ومرصوفة . 
يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار الحد الأقصى لعدد الأطفال المتوقع تواجدهم في وقت واحد وإختلاف أعمارهم وأي عوامل أخرى تؤثر على استخدام هذه الألعاب . وذلك لتوفير العدد الكافي من الألعاب والتصميم للمساحات المناسبة للعدد المتوقع . 
عزل الملاعب أو الحديقة بأسوار بنائية أو نباتية أو سور من الحديد لحجز الأطفال وحمايتهم من التعرض لأخطار الشوارع والتمكن من مراقبتهم والإشراف عليهم . 
التركيز على عامل السلامة والأمان والتعامل السلوكي بين الأطفال عند تصميم اختيار ألعاب الأطفال . 
يجب التصميم لاحتياجات الأطفال ومن أجل استخدام الأطفال ووفقاً لقدراتهم الجسدية والذهنية . 
مراعاة عامل السلامة أثناء التصميم وعند التنفيذ . 
أن يتم التصميم لتوفير ألعاب جماعية مختلفة ولمختلف الأعمار . 
يجب تحديد الأهداف من إنشاء هذه الملاعب قبل تصميمها ( جسدية ، ذهنية تقوية روح العمل الجماعي ... الخ ) ومن ثم اختيار الألعاب المحققة لهذه الأهداف . 
يجب أن تحقق الألعاب المتوفرة رغبات الأطفال الترفيهية على مختلف المستويات والقدرات الجسدية والذهنية . 
توزيع الألعاب في المواقع بحيث يفصل الأطفال الكبار فوق السنة الثامنة عن الأطفال الصغار . 
يجب ترك فراغ دائري بين محيط الملعب ووحدة اللعبة . 
أهمية توفير صنابير شرب ماء ودورات مياه ومقاعد جلوس ومظلات في الملاعب الكبيرة . 
يجب اختيار الموقع المناسب لملاعب الأطفال الموجودة في الحدائق الكبيرة وتوفير مواقف سيارات كافية أو أن تكون وحدة مستقلة وبمثابة حديقة للأطفال . 
يجب أن توفر للمصمم معلومات كاملة وحديثة عن الأطفال المتوقع استخدامهم لتلك الألعاب من حيث العمر والقدرات الجسدية والحالة الاجتماعية والرغبات الترفيهية وأي معلومات أخرى في هذا المجال لأخذها في الاعتبار عند تصميم الموقع واختيار الألعاب المختلفة . 
الأخذ في الاعتبار عامل التشغيل والصيانة واختيار الأجهزة المصنعة من مواد تتحمل العوامل المناخية القاسية والاستخدام الدائم لها . 
تهيئة أرضيات مواقع ألعاب الأطفال بالرمل الناعم الخالي من الشوائب . 
الأخذ في الاعتبار عند التصميم أقصى عدد من الأطفال بالإمكان تواجدهم في الموقع في وقت واحد ، وتخصيص الألعاب الكافية لهم . 
بالنسبة للمعاقين يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار النقاط التالية : 
أن يكون مدخل الحديقة مهيأ لدخول عربات المعاقين . 
أن تكون أرضية الحديقة من النوع الأملس أو المسفلت والابتعاد عن الأرضيات الحجرية . والرملية لسهولة حركة الأطفال المعاقين . 
في حالة وجود مناسيب في الحديقة يجب تخصيص منحدر لصعود ونزول المعاقين . 
يجب تخصيص دورات مياه للمعاقين . 
يجب تخصيص مصادر لمياه الشرب ( برادات ) خاصة بالمعاقين بحيث يسهل وصولهم إليها . 



3 ـ المواصفات المطلوبة عند إنشاء ملاعب الأطفال 


أن تكون الألعاب مصنعة من مواد متينة ومقاومة للصدأ والتآكل ومطابقة للمواصفات


معدات ملاعب أن تكون الأخشاب الداخلة في تركيب الألعاب خالية من التصدعات والشقوق والتعفن والنخر أو أي مشاكل أخرى . 

عدم وجود مواد سامة مستخدمة في صناعة هذه الألعاب أو وجود أشياء خشنة أو حادة تؤذي الأطفال . 

أن لا تكون الألعاب أو أجزاء منها ذات أجزاء متحركة وذلك حفاظاً على سلامة الأطفال .

يجب أن تتحمل الألعاب المصنوعة من البلاستيك أو اللدائن درجات الحرارة العالية .

أن تكون الألعاب ذات أشكال وألوان ومساحات متعددة ، لكي تساعد على إقبال الأطفال على اللعب . 
في حالة وجود العاب مصنعة من الخشب يجب أن يكون للخشب صفات المتانة والقدرة على تحمل العوامل المناخية . 
أن تكون الألعاب ملساء لا يوجد عليها أثر اللحام ومدهونة ومعالجة بواسطة الأفران . 

أن تكون الألعاب مصنوعة من مواد تتحمل حركة الأطفال وتعمل بحركة انسيابية وتتوفر فيها 

شروط الأمن والسلامة . 

يتم طلاء الألعاب بألوان زاهية تتناسب مع نفسية الطفل مع طلاء الأجزاء الخطرة منها بلون داكن ( اسود ) ، وان تكون الألعاب ذات عمر افتراضي طويل . 


يجب أن لا تكون البراغي والصواميل بارزة أو حادة ، وتغطي بمادة بلاستيكية وأن تطلى بالزنك حتى تقاوم الصدأ . 


استعمال حديد صلب مفرغ لأعمدة المراجيح الأفقية والعامودية . 


استعمال سلاسل مصنوعة من الحديد الصلب المجلفن المقاوم للصدأ وله قدرة على تحمل الحرارة الشديدة والرطوبة العالية . واستعمال الحديد المجلفن العاكس لأشعة الشمس في صناعة المراجيح وأن تكون السلاسل مغطاة بمادة حامية . 

يجب أن يكون الصاج المستخدم في الألعاب مجلفن أبيض اللون والأطراف غير حادة 
يجب أن تكون المنصات من الصاج المضلع المانع للانزلاق وتكون قوية وقابلة لتحمل عدد كبير من الأطفال . 
أن تكون جميع مناطق الاتصال ( رمان بلي ) مرنة الحركة . 
يجب أن يكون السور المحاط بالملاعب من مواد خشبية ذات حواف مستديرة أو سياج نباتي بارتفاع لا يتجاوز 50 سم ، مع أهمية عدم زراعة النباتات السامة أو التي يوجد بها أشواك . 
يجب أن تكون القاعدة الخرسانية للعبة داخل الأرض بالكامل وأن لا تقل سماكة الرمل عن 40 سم . 


عند تثبيت الألعاب بالأرض ، يجب مراعاة الارتفاع بينهما وبين الأرض ، خاصة المراجيح ، ويجب تثبيتها وفقاً لإرشادات المصنع . 


أن تكون أرضية الموقع والمساحات المحيطة بها من الرمل الناعم الخالي من الشوائب أو من المسطح الأخضر أو بأرضية مصنوعة من المطاط الخاص بأرضية الملاعب إذا توفر ذلك ، مع إحاطة موقع الملعب بحواجز من قطع الخشب أو أي مواد أخرى متلاصقة وذلك لتحديد موقع الملعب وتترك مسافة بين السور والألعاب بحد أدنى3م. 

أن يتم تثبيت الألعاب وترتيبها في الأماكن المخصصة لها وفقاً للتصميمات الأولية للموقع . 

أن يتم فحص الألعاب والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات الفنية للمشروع ومواصفات المصنع قبل عملية التركيب وفي حالة مخالفتها أو عدم مطابقتها يتم استبدالها بأخرى مطابقة للمواصفات . 

على المقاول الإلتزام باتباع تعليمات الشركة الصانعة في تركيب وتجميع الألعاب طبقاً لما هو موضح في الرسومات مع توفير عوامل السلامة للعمال أثناء العمل . 

أن يتم تزويد المهندس المشرف على المشروع بنسخة كاملة وواضحة من الرسومات وتعليمات التركيب التجميع والتثبيت لكل لعبة حتى يتمكن من متابعة عملية التركيب . 

يجب أن تكون الدعامات الرئيسية للألعاب عامودية على سطح الصبة الخرسانية وفي وضعها الصحيح ، مع فحص كل لعبة بعد تركيبها للتأكد من خلوها من العيوب وفي حالة وجود خدش أو قشط فيجب إعادة دهان كامل اللعبة بنفس اللون .


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (11 يناير 2008)

الصور الموجودة بالنت قليلة , لأني قمت بالبحث عنها .


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (11 يناير 2008)

انشاء الله تكون المعلومات هي المطلوبة ؟


----------



## معمارية سعودية (11 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله مؤيد التايكر ما قصر، كفى ووفى

هنالك كتاب إسمه:
Kindergarten Architecture: Space for the Imagination By Mark Dudek


تستطيع تصفحه إلكترونياً من هنا

http://books.google.com/books?id=Pg...GBR98&sig=nujsuDmaMNRUy1XLhL2Q2ZbJTtQ#PPP1,M1

قد يفيدك

وأنا أنصحك أن تقرأ أيضاً في كتاب نفسيات الأطفال، فهم نفسياتهم في مختلف المراحل يفيد في التصميم ، ووفقك الله​


----------



## كمال عمرالمهندس (12 يناير 2008)

مؤيد التايكر قال:


> الصور الموجودة بالنت قليلة , لأني قمت بالبحث عنها .



الاخ مؤيد والاخت السعودية لقد اخجلتموني وجعلتموني اؤمن بجدوى هذا المنتدى فلكم مني جزيل الشكر ووفقكم الله . في الحقيقة انا كنت ملم بما قاله الاخ مؤيد بمتطلبات الموقع من مساحة وغيره وكنت اريد ان اكون فكرة عن شكل البناء والمواد حتى انقلها الى اخوتي المعماريين لعلمي بان معظم رياض الاطفال عندنا هنا انشئت في مباني كانت تستعمل لاغراض اخرى والدولة هنا تستثمر في المدارس من الابتدائية فما فوق وهكذا تركت للقطاع الخاص مهمة انشاء دور الحضانة والبري اسكول. وكما تعلمون وانتم المعماريون ان شكل المبنى ونوعية الاثاث والاضاءة وغيره لابد وان يكون له تأثير على الاطفال وعند بحثي في الانترنت وجدت القليل من المشاريع والموقع الذي ذكرته فيه رياض اطفال اقيمت في الهند والصين والمانيا وغيرهم والجميل انهم ذكروا التكلفة وطبعا هذا يختلف من دولة لاخرى ولكنه لطيف لانه اعطاني احساس بان اسعار مواد البناء عندنا خرافية !


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني على جهدكم المبذول

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## hamada80 (30 يناير 2009)

hello, mohammed architecte from algeria , here some pages from a book called "crèches et jardin d'enfants" its in french, but there are lot of examples with pictures, plans, facades, sections and explanantions of kindergartens, unfortunatly it's in french, i hope it helps ,thanks

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346576/img018.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346575/img017.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346574/img019.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346365/img011.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346364/img012.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346363/img014.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346250/img007.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346249/img008.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346248/img004.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346247/img005.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346246/img009.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346084/img002.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347609/img036.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347608/img037.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347607/img038.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347467/img034.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347466/img032.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347465/img033.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347464/img031.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347463/img035.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347074/img030.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347073/img029.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347072/img027.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347071/img026.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3347070/img028.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346904/img023.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346903/img020.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346902/img025.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346901/img024.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346900/img021.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346578/img016.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/3346577/img015.jpg.html


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (31 يناير 2009)

فعلا جهد مميز تشكرون عليه


----------



## محمد قصودة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.nanno88 (4 يناير 2012)

tank you for informtion^_^


----------



## eng.nanno88 (4 يناير 2012)

thank you for information


----------

